# The 2014 Boating Thread



## 4aprice (Apr 21, 2014)

Pulled the boat out of storage today.  Launch date looks like May 3rd.  Looking forward to Bryam Cove parties, evening bar cruises, and water skiing when the water warms a bit.  Last 2 seasons have featured road trips to Lake George and hopefully this year will get one at George and maybe one at Winnipesaukee.   Let the fun begin.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 22, 2014)

I plan to take the shrink wrap off mine next wknd with a possible shakedown cruise 1st wknd in May. If not then, we'll do it 5/17-18.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm in the boatyard just about everyday. Fairly busy launching boats & jet ski's this time of year. We have a ramp we can launch boats on up to about 25ft. but only on high tide. We have about 75 boat slips we rent out about a dozen of which can handle boats up to 50ft. We also have 14 jet ski docks. Our party fishing boat (70ft.) that my brother runs has been sailing for a couple of weeks already (striped bass fishing). I've yet to make a trip because up until this past weekend I was still skiing. It's time I switch into fishing mode.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 28, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I plan to take the shrink wrap off mine next wknd with a possible shakedown cruise 1st wknd in May. If not then, we'll do it 5/17-18.



So took the shrink off yesterday and hooked battery up and fired outboard up. Started nearly right away which was great since last use was Sept '12.      Had my mechanic buddy with me and he noticed 2 of the cylinders were running hot.
 Long story short after a bunch of diagnosis we/he thinks it's bad thermostats that were clogged in part due to normal corrosion from my heavy salt water usage.
We will replace those as well as head gaskets and new plugs.   
A bit annoying as I was looking fwd to getting out their but better get it right in,my driveway vs breaking down out on the Piscataqua in heavy current.
Hopefully splash down in a few wks.....always something owning/maintaining any boat but especially an older vessel


----------



## steamboat1 (May 2, 2014)

Brooklyn,NY


----------



## skinowworklater (May 4, 2014)

Xwhaler,m
For a trouble free season you should *always* replace your thermostats (and gaskets), water pump impellor and engine zincs.  A little bit of coin in the Spring beats a mid-season breakdown!  Especially in salt water!


----------



## 4aprice (May 5, 2014)

Boat's ready but no launch yet.  Everything seems to be running about 2 weeks late this year (product of our good winter) so yard work and spring clean up (having a hs graduation party so major yard work) are priority #1.  Away next weekend so launch will be pushed back to the 17th (weather permitting) at the earliest.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 180 (May 5, 2014)

Dock goes in this week.  Boat is waxed.  Its skiing time again!


----------



## xwhaler (May 17, 2014)

Shakedown cruise today on a local lake.    After thermostat replacement, new cylinder head, and gaskets she ran great!   Next stop: Piscataqua River


----------



## 4aprice (May 18, 2014)

Here I start the thread, get the boat ready and I'VE STILL NOT LAUNCHED.   Marina doesn't have slip ready and it was too cold to go for a ride today. (and had to cut up tree that toppled last night)  Hopefully next weekend will cooperate weather wise and I can get this thing started.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Bostonian (May 19, 2014)

Our boat is in the water, and looking forward to taking it out this weekend!  First time this boating season on Winni!  The Nasbar opens up for the season too this weekend.


----------



## 4aprice (May 20, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Our boat is in the water, and looking forward to taking it out this weekend!  First time this boating season on Winni!  The Nasbar opens up for the season too this weekend.



Bostonian:  You keep a boat on Winni?  Might be taking a road trip there with ours in August.  Love that lake.  Lake George is a definite (has become an annual trip-with several LK Hopatcong boats)   Have fun at Naswa.  Our version here on Lake Hopatcong (The Jefferson House) is a really fun place. Weekend weather looking good at this distance, can't wait to get on the water.

Alex'

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jrmagic (May 20, 2014)

I haven't had the time to start prepping mine yet. No clue when I will be going in.


----------



## 4aprice (May 27, 2014)

A good Sunday and Monday out on the water.  A few people ventured in but I did not. (report was it is still pretty cool).  Schedule so full for June that it may be a little while before going out again but by that time hopefully the temp will have risen and it will be time to ski.   This years Lake George trip starting to get planned.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 6, 2014)

Hooray for Mother Nature.  Looks like we will be able to get out Sunday.  Maybe the 1st ski of the season.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 11, 2014)

Probably not the kind of boating you guys are talking about. But we all love being on the water right?  Spent most of the day clearing brush and debris to maintain passage through some upper reaches of the river.  Plus some channel measurement and sampling in the salt marsh.  Such a great time of year to be exploring! But then again, when isn't it?


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jun 15, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Probably not the kind of boating you guys are talking about. But we all love being on the water right?  Spent most of the day clearing brush and debris to maintain passage through some upper reaches of the river.  Plus some channel measurement and sampling in the salt marsh.  Such a great time of year to be exploring! But then again, when isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 12787




Nice! I'm thinking of throwing an electric trolling motor on my 17 foot canoe. 

Every try that?


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 15, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Nice! I'm thinking of throwing an electric trolling motor on my 17 foot canoe.
> 
> Every try that?



Yup, I have one on the boat in that picture (17' Grumman).  Works great.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 15, 2014)

Yesterday morning was a shitshow on the water!  Pea soup fog didn't prevent a thousand yahoos from blasting around at top speed.  We were out working on a 70' research vessel.  We could see people coming on the radar.  So we knew they were there, but they didn't know we were.  Had a dozen close calls that would have ended very badly if we hadn't been paying attention. 
What are people thinking?


----------



## bigbog (Jun 15, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Yesterday morning was a shitshow on the water!  Pea soup fog didn't prevent a thousand yahoos from blasting around at top speed.  We were out working on a 70' research vessel.  We could see people coming on the radar.  So we knew they were there, but they didn't know we were.  Had a dozen close calls that would have ended very badly if we hadn't been paying attention.
> What are people thinking?



Sounds like you're eluding to _consequences of one's actions._  I hear ya'...boats with lots of insurance = swap it out if damaged and let the lawyers go at it....to hell with respect for others and rules of the waters/road....the same goes for drivers...


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jun 16, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Yup, I have one on the boat in that picture (17' Grumman).  Works great.




How many Lbs thrust? 

I saw a Minn Kota 44 for sale around the corner from me. Not sure if that is enough to move at a decent pace or not.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 16, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> How many Lbs thrust?
> 
> I saw a Minn Kota 44 for sale around the corner from me. Not sure if that is enough to move at a decent pace or not.



We have a Minn Kota 36, and a really old Shakespeare 30.  Both do the job just fine.  But I'm not trying to go far or fast.  If I'm with somebody else we'll usually just paddle.  But the motor makes it easier to maneuver solo.  Paddling a long canoe solo can be a pain.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jun 16, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> We have a Minn Kota 36, and a really old Shakespeare 30.  Both do the job just fine.  But I'm not trying to go far or fast.  If I'm with somebody else we'll usually just paddle.  But the motor makes it easier to maneuver solo.  Paddling a long canoe solo can be a pain.



Heading out solo was the goal for the trolling motor. It's not only a long 17 footer but pretty wide too. Trying to paddle solo in any but calm water is a challenge and on Lake Champlain things can get a bit choppy.

Thanks for the advice. Maybe I'll go pick up that motor. With the battery the guy was selling for $120. Seemed like a good deal assuming it's functional.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 16, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> .......on Lake Champlain things can get a bit choppy....


"_a bit choppy_" to say the least, particularly on something like Champlain:-o, not to mention simply paddling into the wind for a long time with a big hull = Not Fun..  The motor makes it doable, at least around the edges when in the wind.
The ultimate dichotomy, breezes/winds are so nice to feel(for some of us) yet are often a major PITA when it comes to open water distances.  
$.01


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jun 16, 2014)

bigbog said:


> "_a bit choppy_" to say the least, particularly on something like Champlain:-o, not to mention simply paddling into the wind for a long time with a big hull = Not Fun..  The motor makes it doable, at least around the edges when in the wind.
> The ultimate dichotomy, breezes/winds are so nice to feel(for some of us) yet are often a major PITA when it comes to open water distances.
> $.01



Haha. Having grown up boating on Lake Ontario (motor boat, sailing and paddle) I am certainly familiar with "chop" and the danger of large lakes. Most people underestimate how sever the Great lakes and even Lake Champlain can get. If the weather is rough I don't go out but sometimes the chop from other boats bouncing back and forth in a bay is pretty dangerous. 

I stick near the shoreline and explore the islands and bays for the most part. You bet my life vest is always on =)


----------



## bigbog (Jun 16, 2014)

Huck there's a lake just west of BSP = Chesuncook...nowhere as large as Champlain, but lies SE-to-NW, as many Maine lakes do.  2-3' waves are common out in the middle and just like on the huge lakes, if you're not moving quartered or directly into/from...you are toast.  Once rode in bow with granddad manning the motor....had to ride ~80% (~10mi+) up the lake from the southernmost shore to count up the chord of cut wood...no roads in specific area then(1968 )...wore my rain jacket but got drenched...but sunny, windy day loved every minute, but when the waves drop off into the troughs...:-o
Canoeing(empty) down either the western or eastern shores are something on that lake...a real testing ground for canoe & paddler...


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 16, 2014)

Champlain is supposed to be really bad in a south wind funneling up between the Greens and Adacks.  Heck I've seen 6' swells on Winni.  Main Lake Hopatcong even gets bad on a busy weekend.  

Wasn't out this weekend but understand there are some issues bubbling up between boaters and lake shore owners in our favorite party cove.  People gotta respect other peoples property.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jun 18, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Wasn't out this weekend but understand there are some issues bubbling up between boaters and lake shore owners in our favorite party cove.  People gotta respect other peoples property.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I'm not much into the boat party scene but this happens a lot. Boaters clashing with shoreline property owners. My understanding is that the property line along a coast line is a bit grey due to changing water levels whether it be from tides, seasonal rain/snow or human controlled. People end up getting in the water to have fun and end up on shore and technically trespassing. Or if they stay in the water they seem to anger land owners. I'm sure alcohol plays a part.

Back in Rochester, NY there was a problem a few years ago where boaters were anchoring and tieing up in front of a bar on a beach which is in a residential neighborhood. Houses/families on either side of the bar and all share a private beach. Boaters would obviously walk onto the beach to head to the bar or party in the water and end up on the beach.

The situation became a bit heated if I recall and the Sheriff and town had to get involved. New laws were made saying that boaters couldn't anchor within 300 feet of the shore.

http://rochester.twcnews.com/content/news/588391/new-boating-laws-in-effect-for-irondequoit/


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jun 18, 2014)

bigbog said:


> Huck there's a lake just west of BSP = Chesuncook...nowhere as large as Champlain, but lies SE-to-NW, as many Maine lakes do.  2-3' waves are common out in the middle and just like on the huge lakes, if you're not moving quartered or directly into/from...you are toast.  Once rode in bow with granddad manning the motor....had to ride ~80% (~10mi+) up the lake from the southernmost shore to count up the chord of cut wood...no roads in specific area then(1968 )...wore my rain jacket but got drenched...but sunny, windy day loved every minute, but when the waves drop off into the troughs...:-o
> Canoeing(empty) down either the western or eastern shores are something on that lake...a real testing ground for canoe & paddler...




Just checked it out on the map. Sounds like you had an adventure back then! I really need to explore Maine more. Hoping to hike Katahdin this summer so I think I'll have to bring the canoe along if I do!


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 18, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I'm not much into the boat party scene but this happens a lot. Boaters clashing with shoreline property owners. My understanding is that the property line along a coast line is a bit grey due to changing water levels whether it be from tides, seasonal rain/snow or human controlled. People end up getting in the water to have fun and end up on shore and technically trespassing. Or if they stay in the water they seem to anger land owners. I'm sure alcohol plays a part.
> 
> Back in Rochester, NY there was a problem a few years ago where boaters were anchoring and tieing up in front of a bar on a beach which is in a residential neighborhood. Houses/families on either side of the bar and all share a private beach. Boaters would obviously walk onto the beach to head to the bar or party in the water and end up on the beach.
> 
> ...



The home owners have some valid points.  On Lake Hopatcong their property technically ends at the waters edge and everything beyond is state controlled.  That does not however give the boaters rights to go over and use their swim rafts or trampolines.  Our crew has always been respectful and stayed far away from shore, out in the cove.

http://www.dailyrecord.com/story/news/local/2014/06/15/residents-seeking-quell-byram-cove-party/10499279/

http://www.dailyrecord.com/story/news/local/2014/06/17/police-presence-byram-cove-party/10695865/

We want to support the home owners with their complaints and at the same time preserve our anchoring location.  As said the lake is state property, not private, so we believe they would have a hard time shutting it down.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bigbog (Jun 18, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> ....Hoping to hike Katahdin this summer so I think I'll have to bring the canoe along if I do!


Oh yeah that's a _must _if you come up this far...  Staying away from the most exposed to wind areas still offers nice breezes during the summer heat and humidity....and we haven't had excessive rain = blackflies aren't that bad, but mosquitoes are still in force.
To travel around the area to any extent...the dirt&small-rock woods roads are the only game in town, but they put in some work on a lot of the roads earlier...so really not too bad.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jun 18, 2014)

4aprice said:


> The home owners have some valid points.  On Lake Hopatcong their property technically ends at the waters edge and everything beyond is state controlled.  That does not however give the boaters rights to go over and use their swim rafts or trampolines.  Our crew has always been respectful and stayed far away from shore, out in the cove.
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.com/story/ne...ents-seeking-quell-byram-cove-party/10499279/
> 
> ...




I can see arguments for both sides of the issue. Personally I would just move on to a new spot and drop anchor but I've always been boating on larger lakes with plenty of space.  I can easily see why people want the right for their chill out spot.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 20, 2014)

4aprice said:


> The home owners have some valid points.  On Lake Hopatcong their property technically ends at the waters edge and everything beyond is state controlled.  That does not however give the boaters rights to go over and use their swim rafts or trampolines.  Our crew has always been respectful and stayed far away from shore, out in the cove.
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.com/story/ne...ents-seeking-quell-byram-cove-party/10499279/
> 
> ...



There's a party cove not far from us on Winnipesaukee, and I would be sad if I owned a home in that bay.  Saturdays and Sundays during high season are a sh*t show.  Google "Braun Bay" and see what comes up.  

It's a fun place to hang out every once in a while, but best not to think about the water quality in there on a hot summer Saturday.

The Marine Patrol mostly cites people for "rafting." (http://www.winnipesaukeeforum.com/archive1.cgi?read=56578)


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 21, 2014)

WakeboardMom said:


> There's a party cove not far from us on Winnipesaukee, and I would be sad if I owned a home in that bay.  Saturdays and Sundays during high season are a sh*t show.  Google "Braun Bay" and see what comes up.
> 
> It's a fun place to hang out every once in a while, but best not to think about the water quality in there on a hot summer Saturday.
> 
> The Marine Patrol mostly cites people for "rafting." (http://www.winnipesaukeeforum.com/archive1.cgi?read=56578)



WBM great to hear from you again.  Hope life is good up at the big lake.  I have knowledge of Winnipesaukee (have spent time there with our boat as well as Lake George) and the web site. 

Its interesting that Hopatcong has more of the characteristics of Winni then it does of George.   Obviously on a much smaller scale.  I think they should look at Winnipesaukee but realize its not quite the same beast.  Winni's No Rafting zone's are pretty restrictive but its such a big lake there are plenty of places to spread out to and has public docking allowing access to shore.  The sandbars at Braun and West Alton (there's one in Pagus too, right?)  are pretty big.  Shelving Rock Bay where we hang in Lake George is a big sand bar too.  Hopatcong only has one small sand bar area and its subject to big wave action.  Byram Cove has depths of 25 - 30 feet right off shore and is a protected no wake zone.  I say this because I would not like to see a Winnipesaukee NRZ law applied to Byram Cove and don't think its necessary, but a variation of it might be suitable remedy.

The leader of the shore owners group didn't do his due diligence when he bought as this area has been used for this for much longer then the 7-8 years the article said. The state made it a no wake zone for a reason. To many of us its our beach/pool.  The trespassing issue is unacceptable regardless if the trespasser's come from the lake or the road on the other side of the houses.  It sucks that people litter but that too can come from other sources then the boats and we all have to do our part to clean up.  So the other issue is the noise and this is the one I think can be contained and controlled.  The loudest, rowdiest tie ups tend to be rather large with the ski boats and their tower speakers  playing music for the whole group.  I contend a limited raft size of 5 boats would ramp down the volume big time.  The cove is patrolled and it would be easy for the cops to spot and break up larger parties before they got out of hand.  I do think things have ramped up over the last 2 seasons.  We seem to have had an influx of shore boats come up and discover the  lake after Sandy wrecked Barnaget Bay.  We will see what happens this weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 21, 2014)

WakeboardMom said:


> There's a party cove not far from us on Winnipesaukee, and I would be sad if I owned a home in that bay.  Saturdays and Sundays during high season are a sh*t show.  Google "Braun Bay" and see what comes up.
> 
> It's a fun place to hang out every once in a while, but best not to think about the water quality in there on a hot summer Saturday.
> 
> The Marine Patrol mostly cites people for "rafting." (http://www.winnipesaukeeforum.com/archive1.cgi?read=56578)



WBM great to hear from you again.  Hope life is good up at the big lake.  I have knowledge of Winnipesaukee (have spent time there with our boat as well as Lake George) and the web site. 

Its interesting that Hopatcong has more of the characteristics of Winni then it does of George.   Obviously on a much smaller scale.  I think they should look at Winnipesaukee but realize its not quite the same beast.  Winni's No Rafting zone's are pretty restrictive but its such a big lake there are plenty of places to spread out to and has public docking allowing access to shore.  The sandbars at Braun and West Alton (there's one in Pagus too, right?)  are pretty big.  Shelving Rock Bay where we hang in Lake George is a big sand bar too.  Hopatcong only has one small sand bar area and its subject to big wave action.  Byram Cove has depths of 25 - 30 feet right off shore and is a protected no wake zone.  I say this because I would not like to see a Winnipesaukee NRZ law applied to Byram Cove and don't think its necessary, but a variation of it might be suitable remedy.

The leader of the shore owners group didn't do his due diligence when he bought as this area has been used for this for much longer then the 7-8 years the article said. The state made it a no wake zone for a reason. To many of us its our beach/pool.  The trespassing issue is unacceptable regardless if the trespasser's come from the lake or the road on the other side of the houses.  It sucks that people litter but that too can come from other sources then the boats and we all have to do our part to clean up.  So the other issue is the noise and this is the one I think can be contained and controlled.  The loudest, rowdiest tie ups tend to be rather large with the ski boats and their tower speakers  playing music for the whole group.  I contend a limited raft size of 5 boats would ramp down the volume big time.  The cove is patrolled and it would be easy for the cops to spot and break up larger parties before they got out of hand.  I do think things have ramped up over the last 2 seasons.  We seem to have had an influx of shore boats come up and discover the  lake after Sandy wrecked Barnaget Bay.  We will see what happens this weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Jun 21, 2014)

4aprice said:


> WBM great to hear from you again.  Hope life is good up at the big lake.  I have knowledge of Winnipesaukee (have spent time there with our boat as well as Lake George) and the web site.
> 
> Its interesting that Hopatcong has more of the characteristics of Winni then it does of George.   Obviously on a much smaller scale.  I think they should look at Winnipesaukee but realize its not quite the same beast.  Winni's No Rafting zone's are pretty restrictive but its such a big lake there are plenty of places to spread out to and has public docking allowing access to shore.  The sandbars at Braun and West Alton (there's one in Pagus too, right?)  are pretty big.  Shelving Rock Bay where we hang in Lake George is a big sand bar too.  Hopatcong only has one small sand bar area and its subject to big wave action.  Byram Cove has depths of 25 - 30 feet right off shore and is a protected no wake zone.  I say this because I would not like to see a Winnipesaukee NRZ law applied to Byram Cove and don't think its necessary, but a variation of it might be suitable remedy.
> 
> ...



On Winni there is also Patrician Shores where boats raft a lot.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 22, 2014)

Heading out on the lake today.  Should be interesting.  Got no feed back on what happened out there yesterday.  I'll take the no news as good news.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 24, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Heading out on the lake today.  Should be interesting.  Got no feed back on what happened out there yesterday.  I'll take the no news as good news.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Thanks for the acknowledgement...life is great!  I hope you have a good summer.  : )

(Also  we have 2-foot Baja for sale if you know anyone who might be interested. http://nh.craigslist.org/boa/4501930870.html)


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 24, 2014)

WakeboardMom said:


> Thanks for the acknowledgement...life is great!  I hope you have a good summer.  : )
> 
> (Also  we have 2-foot Baja for sale if you know anyone who might be interested. http://nh.craigslist.org/boa/4501930870.html)



Nice boat, good luck with the sale.  If IIRC you guys had a couple of vessels so it won't be taking you off the water.  Love my 21 ft Chris Craft, perfect size and power.  High School graduation today, party this weekend then the summer can really start for us.  BTW our boy is going to Plymouth so we will be up in that area quite a bit and probably hit Winni as well.  (Want to raft up? :razz  Got 4 Hopatcong boats (maybe more as people express interest) going to Lake George in August and that should be a lot of fun

Update on Hopatcong.  Was out last Sunday and really not much has changed except the cops come through more often and the volume seemed a little subdued.   Of course the real test will be the weekend following this next one.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 8, 2014)

So just before the weekend of the 4th, we had a party for the boy's graduation.  Cleaning up the party and putting away tables I tripped over one of those cast iron Umbrella bases with a table in my hands and crashed down on the table and my right hand.  Dislocated 4th and 5th fingers on my right hand.  So I'm on the DL for Water Skiing with a soft cast. :sad:.  Hope it doesn't take out the whole season but will follow Dr's orders.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 12, 2014)

Great day out on the NH/ME seacoast.  Love running the boat around these waters....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2014)

Is that the York Harbor Inn in the distance?


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 13, 2014)

No we were in little harbor at the ordione state park beach. That view is looking NW towards the Wentworth CC. We normally grab a mooring in little harbor but beaching it and giving our little guy a chance to run around was good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice.  That's a great quiet spot to swim.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Article in the NY Times this week about my family.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/17/sports/in-pursuit-of-bluefish-on-venerable-party-boat.html?_r=0#


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 21, 2014)

Beautiful weekend on the water.  Water temps near 80.  Lots of fun at the Red Neck Yacht Club.  Hand is out of the cast but still no water skiing.  

Alex 

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 21, 2014)

Any pics of your boat 4aprice? We had a nice afternoon on Saturday out cruising around Portsmouth, witch creek, back channel, little harbor.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 22, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Any pics of your boat 4aprice? We had a nice afternoon on Saturday out cruising around Portsmouth, witch creek, back channel, little harbor.



Will try xwhaler.  Never have had much success with photo's on this site (doing something wrong).  Would love to post a TR of our trip to Lake George in August on this thread.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 24, 2014)

Lets see if this works:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/data/1551/thumbs/IMG_0273_jpg.jpg

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/data/1551/thumbs/IMG_02742.jpg

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok 1 more try:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/data/1551/IMG_02742.jpg

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/data/1551/medium/IMG_0273_jpg.jpg

Better.   Bubbles (didn't name her but don't mind) at the Windlass, Lake Hopatcong, NJ.


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice looking boat! Perfect lake boat and I'm sure you guys have a ton of fun skiing and cruising.
Still just under 3 months of boating season for us.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 25, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Nice looking boat! Perfect lake boat and I'm sure you guys have a ton of fun skiing and cruising.
> Still just under 3 months of boating season for us.



Thanks xwhaler,  she's a ton of fun.  

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/data/1551/DSCN0226.jpg

Log Bay at Lake George summer 2013 with other Hopatcong boats. (Bubbles is boat in middle)  Great sandbar to hang out on.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 10, 2014)

Woo Hoo ,  great day in the cove yesterday, not a cloud in the sky this morning.  Got to lather on the sun screen as I got a slight burn yesterday.  Road trip to Lake George starting Thursday.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Geoff (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## 4aprice (Aug 11, 2014)

^Beautiful Picture, sunset and boat.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2014)

^^
My boat but not my mooring.   My mooring is on the wrong side of a bridge that opens hourly.   I pay all the fees on that other mooring but I'm still about 10 years from progressing down the waiting list to have it be mine.

This is sitting on my real mooring shot with a telephoto lens shot from the dinghy dock.   I must be around 500 yards from the dinghy dock.







Here's a screen shot from the chart-plotter on my iPhone.   My mooring  to the breakwater is about 1 1/2 miles.   Where it says "hoist" at the  top of the chart is the boat yard where I keep my dinghy.   The other mooring is right by the base of the breakwater.   A friend of mine's family owns the land around the breakwater called Ricketson's Point.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 15, 2014)

Awesome day out at the Isles of Shoals today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 16, 2014)

They let you dock right up at the island and get out and walk around?


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 16, 2014)

I pulled up to the dock and the attendant rented us a rowboat for $5 all day.  Towed it out to an a open mooring, hopped in the rowboat and headed back in.    1st time on the island for us.  Previously had just boated out to Gosport Harbor.   Really interesting over there.  Was great and super quiet for the 1st hr until the Thomas Laighton arrived!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 16, 2014)

We've done the Thomas Leighton cruise out there, but not the trip where they drop you off.  Just a cruise out to the islands and then back to Portsmouth.  One of these days will take the trip where you can exit the ship and walk around.


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 16, 2014)

Up at Lake George.  Weather similar to late September up here. Strong south wind and chop yesterday.  Sunny today and a little warmer we hope but will be out boating no matter what.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 17, 2014)

Finally got out on the Susquehanna in my solo canoe, 6 mile round trip, from my house to my childhood swimming hole and back. In my defense, the river had been quite high for the first half of the Summer. I wish I'd gotten out more, great exercise. Hopefully I can get some time out this Fall.

View attachment 13200
Signs of Fall's approach

View attachment 13201

View attachment 13202
My childhood swimming hole, one of the few deep spots, 10-12ft, pretty shallow everywhere else.

View attachment 13203
Narrows where I always tow my boat with a rope while headed upstream. It wasn't like this when I was a kid, a creek empties into the river here, over the years so much rock has been deposited by the creek that the river narrows to 30 yrds or so. I have paddled through it, but you have to paddle extremely hard, or you're on a liquid treadmill, much easier to get out and walk.



Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Finally got out on the Susquehanna in my solo canoe, 6 mile round trip, from my house to my childhood swimming hole and back. In my defense, the river had been quite high for the first half of the Summer. I wish I'd gotten out more, great exercise. Hopefully I can get some time out this Fall.
> 
> View attachment 13200
> Signs of Fall's approach
> ...



Why can i see the pictures


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 19, 2014)

TR Lake George NY Aug 14-18:

Took an extended weekend away from the home waters to beautiful Lake George NY.   Very fall like at first (a few leaves turning) but got better every day 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/data/1552/IMG_0378_1_.jpg

The New York Thruway Shuffle.  The Durango could probably do it with its eyes closed (she does it all year long) but this time she's bring her friend along for the ride.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/data/1552/IMG_0385_1_.jpg

Stayed at a really nice place called Treasure Cove Resort.  Docking, nice beach and dock area to hang out at, plenty of grills and fire pits to sit around and swill.  Nice rooms, very happy with the choice we made.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/data/1552/IMG_0390_1_.jpg

Dinner at the Boardwalk by boat.  The Minni Ha-Ha Paddle Steamboat in the back ground.  That ship throws up an incredible wake and will really bounce you around if your not careful.  Navigated back to Treasure Cove in the dark, a little scary with some of the hazards but successfully.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/data/1552/IMG_0413_1_.jpg

Lake Hopatcong invades Lake George. 4 other boats from Hopatcong accompanied us up on the trip (1 not there for photo).  This is the beautiful sandbar at Log Bay.  Its such a beautiful place to hangout with a beautiful sand bottom.  There is a volleyball net set up in knee deep water, and we played football and wiffleball along with swimming in the crystal clear water.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/data/1552/IMG_0423_000_1_.jpg

Beautiful shoreline around the bay with hiking trails and rocks to climb up on.  This shot is an overview of the bay from some rocks on the shore.

To wrap up the weekend we went down to an area that has cliffs of 25, 45 and 65' from which to jump into the water.  The boy did the 45 footer and our friends son did the 65 footer.  Unfortunately cell service up there is sketchy so constant searching killed my phone battery and thus no pictures.

All in all a good time had by all.  The girl left us for CSC Sunday morning for her senior year and the boy will be leaving for Plymouth Labor day weekend so it was a great way to end the summer. Left LG,  Monday at 5 and truck and boat were back safely in the driveway at 9.  A successful trip.

Alex 

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2014)

I sailed out to meet up with Mister Moose at Cuttyhunk on Saturday.   It was really blowing out of the Northeast.   I really should have reefed the main but screwed up and didn't.   Single handed, there's no way I can easily reef so I was pretty busy at the helm keeping the boat on a reach.   It takes about 30 pounds of force on the wheel to hold her on course and probably 50+ pounds in a gust to force the boat back downwind.   At Cuttyhunk, I grabbed a town rental mooring and hung out with the Moose's.  It was blowing really hard right on the nose so I opted to stay over on their yacht and sail back on Sunday.   As I was leaving Cuttyhunk, I had engine failure.   I crossed the bay and picked up my mooring under sail after practicing a few times on moorings in the outer harbor.   I'd never done that in this boat.   I have a gallon+ of diesel fuel in the bilge.   I'm letting the boat yard deal with it.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 23, 2014)

Another sign of the changing seasons.  Boat coming out of the water either next week or the week after.  Its been a good season but time to get her put to bed.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Geoff (Sep 29, 2014)

Sunday was like the last Sunday in August, not the last Sunday in September.   Sailed to Cuttyhunk.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 20, 2014)

It's over.  I put my boat on a boat yard mooring Saturday late-afternoon.   When I checked this afternoon, they'd moved the boat to the float so it's next in line to get hauled.


----------

